# Iwc Edison



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Introducing my IWC Edison. Cal 160 Tuning Fork










Base ESA 9164 Circa 1972. 41 X 43mm Tungsten Carbide case. Only around 6000 Cal 160 were produced by IWC 1500 of these were Edisons over 2 models making this a quite rare example.



















Will take some shots of the movement when I pluck up the courage to take the back off.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Now that is a real beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Now that is a great watch, I like it :thumbsup:

Looking forward to the Caliber shot

Cheers martin


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the comments :thumbsup: Finally took the plunge and popped the back.





































Cheers Steve


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Love these, such a cool case..


----------

